# Service schedule help.



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

I've got a 66 plate tts. It had its last inspection and service at 41k miles where it also had brake fluid change.
The car now has 51k miles and it says oil change required in 18 days.
When I look in the service menu in the mmi it says oil change in 18 days or 1700 miles and also oil change and inspection in 303 days.

The digital service record is very thin even though its full audi stealer ship.it has an inspection and oil change at 2 years old and 28k miles then another a year later at 41764 miles (this isn the one where they did the brake fluid as well)

Is there anywhere to find out what is actually due now based on the above details or an actual old style service list with age and mileage so I can actually look at whats needed??

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Oil change is annual if less the 9k, or upto 18k if on variable service.
Oil and internal items are separated so you only need to do what's indicated.

You just need an oil change.

https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/servicing.html


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> Oil change is annual if less the 9k, or upto 18k if on variable service.
> Oil and internal items are separated so you only need to do what's indicated.
> 
> You just need an oil change.
> ...


Thats what I took from it but there are additional items listed in the app like dsg oil change which should of been done at 38k miles but isn't listed on the audi service receipt which was done at 41764miles 14 months ago.

Does this mean the dsg oil on a tts diesnt need changing every 38k miles and the app is just pants??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

every 40k i believe for the DSG oil.

if the oil was only changed at 28k miles i'd be majorly worried, that's a huge difference. it's 2 years or 18k, whichever happens first, not last.
Gearbox should have been done, all you can do is contact the dealer and ask if you're unsure.. but everything should be on the service history.

maybe this will help. but they dont have the same oil/inspection concept.
https://www.audiusa.com/content/dam/aud ... r-2020.pdf


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> every 40k i believe for the DSG oil.
> 
> if the oil was only changed at 28k miles i'd be majorly worried, that's a huge difference. it's 2 years or 18k, whichever happens first, not last.
> Gearbox should have been done, all you can do is contact the dealer and ask if you're unsure.. but everything should be on the service history.
> ...


I think the car was on flexible service and not fixed. The first owner was a doctor who went to hospitals all around the UK so lots of motorway cruising and it does say in the audi book that if its on flexible the car will recommend oil changes based on usage a longer rate than normal fixed.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah, but on flex its UPTO 18k miles or 2 years, whichever occurs FIRST. You don't get to pick which. so it should have been services after 18k miles even if it took 3months to get to that number of miles. The dash would have told him to service it.

flex works if you're doing say 9k/pa, you could then get to 18k in 2 years.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> yeah, but on flex its UPTO 18k miles or 2 years, whichever occurs FIRST. You don't get to pick which. so it should have been services after 18k miles even if it took 3months to get to that number of miles. The dash would have told him to service it.
> 
> flex works if you're doing say 9k/pa, you could then get to 18k in 2 years.


ive just looked in the service book and there is no mileage listed for the flexible service it says a maximum of 2 years and that the car must have long life oil in it and then to just wait for the dashboard to tell you when to get the car serviced. it only lists mileage for the fixed service which is 9k or 12months.

im going to contact the dealer that the guy bought the car from and where he got it serviced and see if they can call up all receipts against the reg number. not sure if they can but they seem particularly lazy when it comes to filling in the digital service record.


----------

